# Seaweed?



## randgrithr (Jun 7, 2011)

A lot of the bottles I brought back from DHB have a thin accumulation of seaweed growth on both inside and outside of the bottle. It gives the bottle a reddish or sometimes greenish tinge. What's the best way to get rid of it?

 Eileen


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 7, 2011)

i'd try soaking overnight in bleach first.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 7, 2011)

Gunth is right. Bleach will kill any organic material inside (like algae). You might also have success with a bottle brush or copper pellets (which can scrub the inside).


----------

